# Main landlord association in ireland



## evoke (16 Aug 2010)

I am trying to find the main irish landlord assoication. i have been looking on the net and have one site which is below.  Is this the main one that landlords would join in ireland? Would many people use it? Is there any other association?

http://www.ipoa.ie/

My mother rents houses in england and there is a few association over there so hard to tell which is the real one. 

From reading the website they are more of a company than a non profit organization to me.

I found this but this only deals with disputes.
*The Private Residential Tenancies Board*

www.*prtb*.ie

I also found this resource for information.
www.irishlandlord.com


any help is appreciated.


----------



## Knuttell (16 Aug 2010)

IPOA?they do not seem to be very effective,however I am not a paid up member nor intend to be,money is too tight,my judgement on this is based purely upon the train the Govt has run right through Landlords in Ireland,increased taxes,property taxes,having to pay for tenant biased quangos such as the PRTB,reduced amt in interest that can be written off against rental income.
I appreciate theses are straitened times amd everyone should shoulder  the weight of disaster the banks have visited on us....but frankly I  have seen precious little in lobbying bar the odd press release.
Irishlandlord.com is an excellent site with some very experienced  Landlords taking time to advise their fellow property owners,all for  free.ts a pity a few of them do not set up a proper property owners  lobby group,God knows they are angry and vocal enough.


----------



## Maynooth (17 Aug 2010)

The disorganisation is just an indication of the type of cowboy landlords that seem to be prevalent in Ireland. 

The irishlandlord forum is always good if you feel like a laugh.


----------

